# Gauging interest for a Tulsa Herf...



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

Anyone in and around the Tulsa area up for a herf?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Depending on when, where, why, how, etc I may be in.


----------



## Rob (Jul 6, 2008)

I may be interested depending on when/where. Unfortunately my schedule is pretty tight these days.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Keep me posted....Wichita isnt that far away........









Shawn


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

volum said:


> Depending on when, where, why, how, etc I may be in.


:tpd::ss


----------



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

No why isn't no one in the Tulsa area is interested? Come on Tulsans, what the hell is wrong with you people?

Us northerner's are gonna show ya'll how to HERF!


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm up for heading across the border - now if someone *from* Tulsa would be interested... :ss


----------



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

Are you finally allowed over the OK border, CaddoMoney? Good to see that the test results were inconclusive and the charges were dropped.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Is anyone one here actually from Tulsa? Why are we trying for Tulsa?


----------



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

volum said:


> Is anyone one here actually from Tulsa? Why are we trying for Tulsa?


Well, I'm originally from Tulsa. I thought it would be a fun time to hook up with some old friends and make some new ones. I didn't think it would only be people from Arkansas, Kansas and Missouri though...


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

dkbmusic said:


> Are you finally allowed over the OK border, CaddoMoney? Good to see that the test results were inconclusive and the charges were dropped.


The rash cleared up too:ss 
My restraining order still won't let me near small barnyard animals.


----------

